# Gathering Wheels- Add ons.



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Have a New Holland BR 730. Wondering if any company makes a gathering wheel kit?


----------



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

Here is a website- MARWIN CO. Best Hay Saver I got a quote from these guys for one of our balers-haven't bought the kit so I have no idea how good or bad they are. They were the only gathering wheels I could find though. Hope it helps


----------



## rglove (Mar 4, 2009)

I recently bought a gathering wheel kit for an older Gehl baler from MARWIN co. They were very helpful on the phone. As for the hay saver wheels, they seem to be pretty well made,but may need to be modified a little to work well.Chomping at the bit to try them out.


----------



## besthaysavers (Apr 29, 2009)

HI HayRay,
Did the drawing of the draw bar mounted hay saver help you any? It seems to be the be the best option for your model of baler. Check out the web site at this address; MARWIN CO. Best Hay Saver 
Thanks besthaysavers


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

besthaysavers said:


> HI HayRay,
> Did the drawing of the draw bar mounted hay saver help you any? It seems to be the be the best option for your model of baler. Check out the web site at this address; MARWIN CO. Best Hay Saver
> Thanks besthaysavers


Yes, the drawing helped out alot, that looks like the set of wheels I bought years ago. My toungue on my BR 730 does not extend laterally out to the sides that far, looks like I will have to make some sort of horizontal bracket to extend laterally. I may have lost some of the brackets, I think you may have mentioned that you may still have some supplies for that type of hook up?


----------



## besthaysavers (Apr 29, 2009)

HI Hayray,
I always have the wheels and clamps for that setup, but the 90 degree bent arms that I have laying around are buckled where the 90 degree bend is weakening the arm. It seems as though not all pipe is created the same during the manufacturing of it. If you want those give me a call and we can work something out for your setup. The bracket where the pipe mounts to the drawbar can be made from some heavy angle iron pieces with a couple of holes drilled in them.
Thanks besthaysavers


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I was just looking at Gathering Wheels for our JD 448 at JD and it was a $1250 option. 
Are the Best Hay Saver wheels cheaper?


----------



## besthaysavers (Apr 29, 2009)

HI, A set of gathering wheels will cost you about 800.00 shipping included in the USA.Thanks besthaysavers


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

besthaysavers said:


> HI, A set of gathering wheels will cost you about 800.00 shipping included in the USA.Thanks besthaysavers


Will they directly bolt to new JD 448 without modification?


----------



## besthaysavers (Apr 29, 2009)

I have been checking and looking my records to find any JD 448 balers that I could of installed the wheels on, but I might not have installed any on this baler yet. If you would be interested in adapting a set of hay savers on your baler and then sending me some pictures and a breif explanation of any modifications that you had to do. I will work out a super deal for you for your troubles in exchange. We have a basic bracket that fits most balers as it is, but there might be a adapter bracket that needs to be fabricated to mount the wheels in the proper position. Google marwin co. and there at my website you can get in touch with me by Email or telephone if you are interested.
Thanks besthaysavers


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Besthaysavers. I'll definitely keep them in mind. We haven't used the baler 
yet so I'll see how it goes.


----------



## tmgonyer (Dec 9, 2013)

i saw a group of photo's of some ingenuity making gathering wheels from pc pipe, can anyone refer me to this post.

Thanks Tom


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

tmgonyer said:


> i saw a group of photo's of some ingenuity making gathering wheels from pc pipe, can anyone refer me to this post.
> 
> Thanks Tom


Here's a link Tom...start at post #20 and then follow...thread was posted by Rockyhill....good people.

Regards, Mike

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/20061-baler-gathering-wheels/?hl=gathering


----------



## Davehoxworth (Jun 5, 2021)

besthaysavers said:


> HI HayRay,
> Did the drawing of the draw bar mounted hay saver help you any? It seems to be the be the best option for your model of baler. Check out the web site at this address; MARWIN CO. Best Hay Saver
> Thanks besthaysavers


Do u have a kit for new Holland 630


----------



## bovine (Dec 18, 2017)

I have not be able to contact them in the past


----------



## KurtS1 (Jun 8, 2020)

They (Marwin/BestHaySaver) have not answered their phone, returned any of my calls or replied to any of the e-mails that I have sent to them, over the past 5 or 7 years. Either business is very good or it got very bad. If you do a search, on this site, there are a couple of folks that made some of their own out of a 30 or 55 gallon drum. New Holland may still sell you a set, but they are about the same price as a baler. I bought a set for my OLD, Old, Old Vermeer baler, from Vermeer, many years ago and they were quite reasonable, but I'm not sure how they would fit and if they still sell them.


----------

